# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the month June 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for the June Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look      through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the      numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll      closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of      luck to everyone!

*1 Green and Golden Bell Frog - Luke (Whistly)**:




**2 African Clawed Frog - Xenopus laevis - phoebe frog**:




**3 Brown Striped Frog - Limnodynastes peronii - Sarah**:




**4 Theloderma asperum - crypticbynature (Eric Walker)**:




**5 Smooth Skinned Toad - Rhaebo haemetiticus - Pez**:




**6 Leopard Frog - Lithobates clamitans melanota - Brian (killerecho)**:




**7 Super Tiger Leg Monkey Frog - Phyllomedusa tomopterna - FrogWrangler**:




**8 Strawberry Poison Frog "Cristobal" - Oophaga pumilio - JimO**:




**9 Southern Bell Frog - firefrog**:




**10 American Toad - Bufo americanus - Zach**:




**11 Imitating Poison Frog - Ranitomeya imitator "Intermedius" - Jason Withers (VicSkimmr)**:




**12 Pasco Poison Frog - Ranitomeya lamasi "Orange" - MikeM670**:




**13 Asian Leaf Frog - Megophrys nasuta - mano de piedra (michael)**:




**14 Yellow and Black Poison Frog - Dendrobates leucomelas - Don (dtfleming)**:




**15 Yellow and Black Poison Frog - Dendrobates leucomelas - Don (DonLisk)**:




**16 Colorado River Toad/Sonoran Desert Toad - Bufo alvarius - Misty (Rabbit87)**:




**17 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - KassyMiller**:




**18 Cuban Tree Frog - artes**:




**19 Cope's Gray Tree Frog - Hyla chrysoscelis - Fae (FaeTehHawtness)**:




**20 Golden Poison Frog - Phyllobates terribilis - Eric (clownonfire)**:




**21 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - suziecrumptious**:




**22 Bumble Bee Toad - Melanophryniscus stelzneri - Trip (Tripe46)**:




**23 Peacock Tree Frog - Sarah (DanikaMilles)**:
*



*24 Red Eyed Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Kenny (KennyDB)**:




**25 Tree Frog - Hyla meridionalis? - AmirNasser**:




**26 Chacoan Horned Frog - Ceratophrys cranwelli - Bobby Austin (pyxieBob)**:




**27 Fire-Bellied Toad - Bombina orientalis - johnnyC**:
*

----------


## clownonfire

Bump.

----------


## Amy

So many great pictures, it was really hard to pick!

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------


## John Clare

Please vote - the poll closes soon and I will make a final decision if it remains as a tie - no revote.

----------


## clownonfire

Do as John says. And to make it easier, vote for #20, the _P. terribilis_. Because it's a great frog, a beautiful picture, and because it's mine!

Eric

----------


## Don

Bumping ..........  Is it odd not to vote for your own pic?

----------


## Brian

> Bumping ..........  Is it odd not to vote for your own pic?


Nah, just be sure to take it personally and don't talk to yourself for the next few days. :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

Congrats Jason for being June's winner! Picture shared on Facebook too.

Eric

----------


## VicSkimmr

Yay! I have so many people to thank! (post was too short)

----------

